#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Tekno Party-Leuk systempje ;-)

## mariobilic

Wat vind men van dit systeempje??

http://070.freetekno.nl/pictures/album560/Oxi_Delft05

Check gelijk de rest van de foto's op de site ff uit!! 
De trus hangt een beetje door maar dat was verder geen probleem omdat er vrijwel niks aan hing!! 

Mario

--------------------------------

Free Tekno For Free People

----------


## Tofke78

En kreeg je het geluid zo'n beetje goed met die mengelmoes van systemen?  Welke amps had je erop hangen?

Groeten

Kristof

----------


## mariobilic

We hadden er in het begin een beetje moeite mee om het geheel een beetje af te stellen maar na een uurtje draaien, luisteren,draaien, luisteren,draaien,enz stond het echt vreselijk hard en zuiver te knallen!!E stonden een stuk of 12 versterkers achter. Het zijn 3 verschillende systemen samen gezet die ieder hun signaal vanachter een comp/lim en een eq kregen. Stond echt heel erg mooi te spelen als 1 geheel. We kregen er alleen een klein verschil in volume links en rechts niet uit. Maar dat hoorde je niet eens echt ofzo!! Voor wie het wil weten, het was bij elkaar ongeveer 18kW.

Mario

----------------------------

Free Tekno For Free People

----------


## soundcheckfrits

nouw geveliciteerd

ik vind het maar een bijmekaar geraapte zooitje!!! sorry dat ik het zeg.

maare  dat ide truss doorhangt  dat maakt degelijk wel uit!!!

----------


## mariobilic

Het zijn idd wel heel veel verschillende boxen, maar dat doet aan de uitstraling volgens mij niks ten onder. Ziet er wel gaaf uit vind ik. En het klonk echt geweldig!! Qua techniek erachter zat het wel echt goed in elkaar.

Die truss delen paste niet helemaal goed in elkaar maar zaten echt wel heel goed aan elkaar vast!!

----------


## GoTMoRe

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mariobilic_
> 
> Die truss delen paste niet helemaal goed in elkaar maar zaten echt wel heel goed aan elkaar vast!!



Vreemd verhaal..Ze pasten niet goed inelkaar maar zaten dan wel weer goed vast..

Bij zulk soort acties ga zelfs ik vraagtekens zetten.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Heb nog 2 kisten RCF tweeters staan die hier prima bij zouden passen, interesse? [:P]

Je setup is in ieder geval net zo vaag als je publiek, dat past prima!

----------


## mariobilic

MBV Beugels. Ook als het op de grond lag, zat er een knikje in. Kan toch gewoon niet goed passen maar wel goed vast zitten??

----------


## sparky

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mariobilic_
> 
>  Stond echt heel erg mooi te spelen als 1 geheel. 
> Mario
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Free Tekno For Free People



Dan heb je ongetwijfeld niet met tekno ingeregeld  :Big Grin:

----------


## R. den Ridder

wauw! oud hout de max! kan er niks aan doen maar ik zie dit nog steeds liever dan een gelikte line-array hoor!
waren jullie trouwens ook niet degenen die nog en stapel SA XL-bins hebben aangeschaft die het in het magazijn in hoorn aan het stofhappen waren?

mooi werk...lang leve compressiedrivers en bullets zullen we maar zeggen..al mis ik un het laag de glijbanen wel een beetje  :Wink:

----------


## fredjuhh

Hmm, blijkbaar ging het niet hard genoeg, want ik heb er niets van gehoord :P (woon in een dorp naast delft  :Wink:  )

----------


## showband

Je kan hier als een techneut naar kijken. En je kan hier als technoliefhebber naar kijken.

'Het publiek luistert met zijn ogen' is een oude wet uit de showbizz. En hoe mooi je het brengt met fasereinheid en rendement enz.  Een berg oud hout die 100Db doet zal het publiek extremer vinden dan een hypermoderne set die 110Db doet.

Ik heb geen idee of dit goed heeft geklonken. (en er is helemaal niets mis met oud hout). Maar in dit geval is het al geweldig omdat het er al uitziet als een underground technoparty met heftig geluidssysteem. Hier komt volk op af. En als er publiek komt draait de amusementsmachine. Zo eenvoudig is dat.

Leuk dus wat mij betreft.

----------


## mariobilic

Tis ook een underground Tekno party! En er kwam zeker volk op af! En op deze manier een systeem bouwen blijft voor mij toch echt nog steeds de meest vette!! Ziet er gewoon een stuk indrukwekkender uit dan bv een line-array. Bij mekaar geraapt of niet!!

----------


## Vervallen

wat ik me een beetje afvraag is het volgende. Wij draaien met 4 w-bins van SA En in al die jaren heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt dat er zoveel mensen zo dicht bij gaan staan. Hier staan 10 w-bins. Niet allemaal origineel maar toch. Dit kan bij mij dus echt niet:
http://070.freetekno.nl/pictures/album560/Oxi_Delft09

Daarnaast ben ik benieuwd of je ons kan vertellen wat er allemaal stond. Kijk ik en een heleboel andere hier zullen de kasten wel kunnen benoemen. Maar kan jij dit ook?

Daarnaast ben ik benieuwd waarom je een hoorngeladen systeem gebruikt  als het publiek zo dichtbij staat. Achterin wordt je gek van de herrie en voorin valt het dan onwijs tegen.

Tot slot, waarom sluit je niet alle speakers aan?
http://070.freetekno.nl/foto/album56...ft19.sized.jpg

----------


## Tofke78

Het is zoals bij eten: het oog wil ook wat :-)  En in het kader van zulk een tekno party is dit best ok voor het oog :-)

----------


## Vervallen

ik twijfelde zowiezo al aan de 18 KW ik kom meer uit op een 14 KW Als alles een beetje origineel is gehouden. Maar als er ook nog dummies tussen staan wordt alles wat dubieuser.

IS er geen foto van het versterker rack. Dat lijkt me wel heel erg interresant

----------


## Reemski

Waar was dit eigenlijk als ik vragen mag? Kan het niet helemaal plaatsen in Delft, maar ben wel benieuwd.. (Of is het de bedoeling dat er nog vaker illigale technofeestjes gehouden worden  :Wink:   ??)

----------


## martje

Ik vind dit helemaal toppie[ :Stick Out Tongue: ], het kost je wel een vermogen aan transport maar dan heb je ook wat.
Maar wat voor type / merk versterker heb je hier op gebruikt.

Je zou der haast een strakke plasser van krijgen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik heb deze foto al eerder geZien, volgens mij. 

Zal s ff gaan zoeken. 

verder denk ik niet dat het versterkerrack interessant is, maar de versterkerstraat wel...

----------


## VERVALLEN

Die truss is beestig gek opgesteld! Niet goed passend??? dan is dat toch gewoon container in zeker, of laat die repareren of ....

----------


## Lochte BaS

Wij hebben ook zo'n stapel oud hout -voornamelijk SA- en als je er goeie speakers in hebt zitten en alles goed versterkt, vind ik het geheel beter klinken als een hi-tech set. We hebben er dan wel een ultradrive van behringer tussenhangen, voornamelijk om de fases bij te stellen met een meetmicrofoon. dan klinkt t ineens veel meer als 1 geheel. gegroet, lb-kws

----------


## mariobilic

********, deze foto kan je echt niet eerder gezien hebben!! Feest was dit weekend en niet eerder. Die twee kasten die niet aangesloten zijn was de versterker van defect en hebben we opgeruimd.Sorry van die twee kastjes. En het feest was zeker in Delft. Op de schiedamseweg 96. Oud en verlaten pand. Te gave locatie!! En qua afsellen met microfoons enzo, daar ligt de prioriteit bij ons niet echt. Wij houden gewoon van oud hout, en dan zoveel mogelijk ervan samen, wat lichies, strobo en rook!! En dan knallen maar!! Geen commerciele biznis. Ik vind dit gewoon iets uitstralen. Warmte, weet je wel. En qua transport valt alles reuze mee. Gewoon een heleboel vrienden met bussen!! Koste allemaal geen drol. Aggie van 40kVA voor E100 van zaterdag morgen tot maandag morgen met een borg van E300!!! 

--------------------------------------

FREE TEKNO FOR FREE PEOPLE

----------


## Upgrading your system

Dit is net zoiets als een concert geven met drilboren, het klinkt voor geen meter, maar het maakt wel veel herrie.

dit zijn van die stack's die echt nergens op slaan, met een goed uitgebalanceerd systeem en een goede geluidsman zou je een beter resultaat behalen met een veel nettere stack, en je zou ook nog geld overhouden voor een fatsoenlijke lichtinstallatie

het ziet er leuk uit, maar het gaat nergens over

----------


## showband

@Upgrading
je hebt helemaal gelijk. En toch snap je het niet.

Dat is zoets als aan een persoon met een zelfgemaakt luchtballon een stukje is wezen vliegen uitleggen dat je gewoon vliegtuigen hebt.

Je mist de charme van een evenement. Daar staan waarschijnlijk tientallen bezoekers het idee te hebben dat ze enorm ver van de mainstream een muziekavond voor ingewijden meemaken. Spannend, extreem, liefst een beetje illegaal en nog zo vers dat het houtje touwtje gaat.

Als je dan gewoon in een schone evenmentenhal met prima catering en een compacte strakke set aankomt is de main attractie weg.

----------


## Reemski

Locatie van Brouwer Offset ?  Is inderdaad wel een coole locatie, en ideaal om zoiets te doen. Hoorde toevallig vandaag dat daar afgelopen weekend een kraak-evenement was (tevens gestopt door de hermandad). Zal dit wel geweest zijn dan.  :Wink:

----------


## Spotter

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Ik heb deze foto al eerder geZien, volgens mij. 
> 
> Zal s ff gaan zoeken. 
> 
> verder denk ik niet dat het versterkerrack interessant is, maar de versterkerstraat wel...



niet deze, wel eentje die er ontzettend op leek. viel mij ook al op.

----------


## mariobilic

SHOWBAND, Tank you very much!! Jij snapt onze opzet precies!!

----------


## Upgrading your system

Hahahahah, weet je wat het is, ik ben gewoon bezig met kwaliteit en kwantiteit, maar dit in een heel uitgebalanceerde hoeveelheid van elk. 
met andere woorden, ik ben een puur techniekman, ik ken de techniek op mijn duimpje, maar het gevoel erachter zoals jullie dat hier stellen heb ik niet omdat het mij puur om kwaliteit gaat. Wanneer ik met 2 speakerkastjes een betere kwaliteit kan bereiken als met een gigantische oud-hout stack waar sommige forummers ongetwijfeld een opsteker wan zouden krijgen, ga ik toch liever voor de 2 kastjes.

het is gewoon een andere kijk op de zaak OF een gebrek in mijn opvoeding [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Natuurlijk laat ik een ieder in zijn waarde, maar echt begrijpen ge ik het denk ik nooit.

natuurlijk ben ik wel nieuwsgierig naar de rest van de techniek zoals een goed technieker betaamt. dus bring on the pic's from technical equipment!

----------


## padoog

Nice W-bins, als ze nog origneel SA zijn (JBL) klinken ze wel lekker, we hebben er zelf ook 4 voor op de carnavalswagen, gaat als de tering!
Kunnen wel 20 jaar oud zijn, maar ik vindt ze (persoonlijk) strakker klinken dan menig subwoofer tegenwoordig, oké ze zijn qua formaat wel groot.

----------


## thyzerrr

Fraai underground feest. Misschien een beetje tricky, al die drank bovenop de meterkast :Smile:

----------


## fredjuhh

Collega op mijn zaterdagbaantje was er ook geweest (had al zo'n vermoeden, behoorlijke tekno/D&B fan). En Hij vond het geluid IIG goed. Nouja, als het publiek het goed vond, dan valt er denk ik weinig te klagen  :Wink:

----------


## @ndrew

heb je je oren nog :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## padoog

dit is nog iets extremer.  :Big Grin: 

http://84.24.165.193/phpwebgallery/g...jes/czech2.jpg

----------


## bewap

Mmm, hoorn en BR door elkaar, met een beetje pech heb je door de faseproblemen alleen maar uitdoving, waardoor je met een set van 1 merk van het hetzelfde type waarschijnlijk veel verder komt dan dit bij elkaar geraapt zooitje.

----------


## Banned

techisch gezien wel ja !

Maar de feesten waar dit wordt gebruikt intereseert het niet hoe de techniek is maar hoe het feest is en ik weet zeker als je technisch alles gaat doen zoals het hoort het feest geen feest meer is !

en dat het publiek minder wirdt.

Natuurlijk zijn er systemen die kompakter zijn  en een stuk beter klinken maar deze opstelling heeft wel gegelijk een uitstraling en zie het zelf ook liever dan een PRO stackje.

Dit heeft gewoon uitstraling wat bij deze feesten hoort !

die techno feesten moeten niet zo clean te zijn compleet met catering en een gorganiseerd geluids-systeem.

----------


## djfrenko

Nu zijn we alleen nog niet te weten te komen wat voor versterkers er achter zitten. Ben zeker benieuwd want als je die 10 wbins fatsoenlijk versterkt dan was het publiek wel een stapje naar achteren gegaan. of je hebt zoveel fase problemen gehad dat het elkaar alleen maar uitdoofde. want met zo'n stack aan bas met fatsoenlijke eindtrappen kun je zo'n beetje de fundering van het gebouw naar boven laten komen. Ik vind het er niet uitzien maar ik mis denk ik net als velen hier de achtergrond van het tekno gebeuren om dit mooi te vinden. 
groeten Frank

----------


## Jag

Heb je ook wel eens mogelijkheid overwogen dat het op het moment van de foto gewoon niet zo hard stond [ :Embarrassment: )]? Het hoeft niet altijd op full power te staan.

Ennuh: ik vind het ook helemaal niks zo'n stapel ouwe meuk. Maar ik snap dat het bij zo'n feest past. Daarom zou je mij daar ook niet zo snel vinden  :Smile: .

----------


## Vervallen

volgens mij zijn de hoorn geladen kasten van SA ongeveer 30 jaar geleden gebouwd. Wij gebruiken ze ook hoor. Niet zoveel als jullie, maar dat hebben we tot nu toe niet nodig gehad  :Wink:

----------


## @ndrew

> citaat:Berichten - 23/10/2005 :  02:40:47       
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> dit is nog iets extremer. 
> 
> http://84.24.165.193/phpwebgallery/g...jes/czech2.jpg



dit is egt een t*ring bende :Frown: [V]
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## beyma

Bij zulke 'feesten' is het juist de bedoeling dat het een beetje vervormd, op die manier overtuig je het publiek dat het voluit staat te brullen !!  
Dat klinkt gek, maar als iets nog zuiver klinkt zijn mensen vaak er van overtuigt dat het niet vol aan staat, en er dus nog meer te halen valt......

----------


## padoog

> citaat:_Geplaatst door J.S. Coolen_
> 
> volgens mij zijn de hoorn geladen kasten van SA ongeveer 30 jaar geleden gebouwd. Wij gebruiken ze ook hoor. Niet zoveel als jullie, maar dat hebben we tot nu toe niet nodig gehad



Om precies te zijn, zijn deze gebouwd tussen 1977 en 1986. :Wink:

----------


## deloitte

wouw,

wat een lichtshow erbij ook:P
of hing er verder in het zaaltje nog licht volgens mij niet. hou zou leuker zijn met een paar koppen en scanners

gr

----------


## wiebe

als je dit mooi vind zou je is naar teknival moeten gaan..
daar zijn ze 4x zo groot.. en nog veel meer volume..

----------


## Banned

_ik blijf erbij dat de oude oud hout systemen nu nog het beste klinken. ( mits een goede afstelling )

Voor disco is nog steeds de beste baskast DE GLIJBAAN, gaat strak hard en laag ( zeker met meerdere ).
Weet zeker dat een stack van 8 glijbanen met 15" meer laag geeft dan menige stack met 4 dubbel 18 kasten. Alle grotere merken gaan het OUD HOUT systeem steeds meer gebruiken. Al die kompakte systemen met 18 inchers in te kleine behuizingen vind ik niks, een baskast heeft volume nodig om laag te kunnen produceren. Dat is een feit._

----------


## cobi

> _ik blijf erbij dat de oude oud hout systemen nu nog het beste klinken. ( mits een goede afstelling )
> 
> Voor disco is nog steeds de beste baskast DE GLIJBAAN, gaat strak hard en laag ( zeker met meerdere ).
> Weet zeker dat een stack van 8 glijbanen met 15" meer laag geeft dan menige stack met 4 dubbel 18 kasten. Alle grotere merken gaan het OUD HOUT systeem steeds meer gebruiken. Al die kompakte systemen met 18 inchers in te kleine behuizingen vind ik niks, een baskast heeft volume nodig om laag te kunnen produceren. Dat is een feit._



Het is ook een feit dat mijn rug ook nog langer mee moet als vandaag...

----------


## LJ_jacob

ff op inetrnet gezocht

----------


## LJ_jacob



----------


## Gast1401081

ik kwam ook nog bij jah tubby's maar die is hier al een paar keer voorbij gekomen dacht ik...



de laatste 
waar een beetje googlen al niet goed voor is
veel kijkplezier!</P>

----------


## Gast1401081

het forum staat maar 10 jpgs per posting toe, heb ff wat aangepast

mazels

----------


## LJ_jacob

ah
dankjewel mac  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> ik blijf erbij dat de oude oud hout systemen nu nog het beste klinken. ( mits een goede afstelling )
> 
> Voor disco is nog steeds de beste baskast DE GLIJBAAN, gaat strak hard en laag ( zeker met meerdere ).
> Weet zeker dat een stack van 8 glijbanen met 15" meer laag geeft dan menige stack met 4 dubbel 18 kasten. Alle grotere merken gaan het OUD HOUT systeem steeds meer gebruiken. Al die kompakte systemen met 18 inchers in te kleine behuizingen vind ik niks, een baskast heeft volume nodig om laag te kunnen produceren. Dat is een feit.



Las m net pas, ik heb ff de stijl iets aangepast, meneer mephisto, wegens de wat on-orthodoxe stijl.

Enne, er staan wat punten in je betoog waar ik het niet helemaal mee eens ben. Kijk eerst eens op het zelfbouw forum wat de heren zelfbouwers kunnen maken momenteel.

----------


## robski

zonder processors geen systemen die voor 1000 of meer mensen een 'hifi' geluid neer kunnen zetten. De componenten (speakers/drivers) die daarvoor nodig zijn, zijn simpelweg fysiek niet zodanig op te bouwen dat het geheel als 1 hifi bron klink en dus is er elektronica nodig (processing).

Voor techno en punk zijn oude systemen het best, de muziek is daar namelijk op gemaakt. Een syntheziser gaat ook nooit zo klinken als het echte orginele instrument. De oude vierweg pa is onderdeel van het typische geluid. techno soundsystem of punk op een line array is a hell of a job voor de systeem tech...

hmmm wanneer is iets processing? ook in die oude systemen zitten filters (in de kasten).........

greetz Rob

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Je zou het systeem op de laatste foto Aktief moet aansturen :Smile:   :Smile:  .

Greetzz en cheers

----------


## LJ_jacob

hoe bedoel je precies??
waarom is dat zo bijzonder?

----------


## erikdrnl

Hoe kan je een stuk of 8 wbins voor het podium het beste plaatsen?
De bins naast elkaar neer leggen of naast elkaar rechtop zetten.
Ik wil een keer voor een technofeest 4 topkasten per kant en 8
bins voor het podium.
Oja het wordt een buiten feest voor ongeveer 1500 a3000 personen.
Groetjes Erik.

----------


## MarkRombouts

W-bins zijn er volgens mij niet voor gebouwd rechtop gezet te worden. De spreiding gaat dan wat rare dingen doen.

Ik zou ze bijvoorbeeld met zijn vieren naast elkaar leggen en dan 2 hoog stapelen.

----------


## SSDI productions

hier nog wat leuke foto's:

----------


## Martin-vdB

> wat ik me een beetje afvraag is het volgende. Wij draaien met 4 w-bins van SA En in al die jaren heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt dat er zoveel mensen zo dicht bij gaan staan. Hier staan 10 w-bins. Niet allemaal origineel maar toch. Dit kan bij mij dus echt niet:
> http://070.freetekno.nl/pictures/album560/Oxi_Delft09



 Die mensen staan gewoon te luisteren en denken "_HEY! Is this thing on?!?!?_"  :Big Grin: 

Of is het de nieuwe versie van de klaagmuur? Qua klank, ook al word tot nu toe nog steeds anders beweert, kan ik me daar genoeg bij voorstellen. Alleen alle fase problemen al. :Confused:

----------


## Gast1401081

> http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/4163/grateful0ur.jpg



dit is de Greatfull dead on tour, met als een van de gevolgen : de muzikanten konen elkaar niet meer horen spelen, en daarom heeft de engineer van dit spul (ome john!)  de eerste UM-1 uitgevonden / bedacht. 

en toen is alles toch nog goed gekomen.

----------


## som

> dit is de Greatfull dead on tour, met als een van de gevolgen : de muzikanten konen elkaar niet meer horen spelen, en daarom heeft de engineer van dit spul (ome john!) de eerste UM-1 uitgevonden / bedacht. 
> 
> en toen is alles toch nog goed gekomen.



toch humor dat ondanks de pa achter de dead staat ze elkaar niet kunnen horen :Smile:

----------


## rabies

hey, ik ben ook op dit feest geweest, ik ken de mensen die het organiseerden. en het geluid was voor wat er stond en waar het allemaal mee aangestuurd wer (en dat waren veel amps!!) van goede kwaliteit. een beetje rommelend 5/6 mtr van de muur in het midden, maar ja. de mensen die naar deze feesten gaan zijn over het algeemen niet zo geluids-kritisch alleen degenen die zelf ook iets met geluid doen. (zoals ik)het feest was gewoon te gek. het gaat ten slotte om het geheel.

----------


## Outline

Dit Topic brengt weer vage herinneringen uit een vaag verleden boven...
Werkte toen als LJ in 'n discotheekje waar ook allemaal van dat volk kwam. Heb toen nog een tijdje enkel-diep in dat wereldje gezeten en ben er weer uitgestapt omdat de meeste die dit soort dingen organiseren OF 20 jaar achter lopen qua ideeën over geluid OF A-technisch zijn. En laten we het niet hebben over hoe lang het opbouwen duurt. Heb 'Produkties gedraaid' waar we met 5 man 3 dagen deden over het opbouwen. Een van de redenen is/was dat 3/5 van de 'Crew' meer stoned dan nuchter was...

Heb zelf nooit gebruikt en dan gaan op 'n gegeven moment toch irritaties ontstaan omdat ik het klaar wilde krijgen op een fatsoenlijk niveau! Maar bij hun geldt echt en alleen de gezelligheid.

"So what als de helft van de stack het niet doet? Er komt toch geluid uit?"

Maar gezellig was het altijd wel! Eerst samen de zonsondergang beleven en een paar uur daarna weer de zonsopkomst... <ZUCHT>

----------


## rabies

ik wacht ook altijd tot mn set zo optimaal mogelijk draait voor ik me te goed doe aan het een en ander...

----------


## extremebottens

Volgens mij kon dit feestje ook wel gedaan worden met een veel simpelere installatie, als ik de foto´s zo zie en de grootte zo inschat was je een heel eind gekomen met 4 x 18" per kant in het laag (hoorn of goede front loaded) en 2 dikke hoorngeladen toppen per kant!

En waarschijnlijk had je dan een evenwichtiger geluid, meer controle over de klant, minder faseverschillen, minder uitdovingen door de zaal en heel wat sneller op te bouwen!

En eigenlijk ziet het er dan ook nog beter uit.

De foto´s hierboven doen me een beetje denken aan de Play foto´s van rog mogale van speakerplans. Gewoon van alles bij elkaar stouwen en hopen dat het iets word.

Maar wel grappig.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## rabies

met n bovengenoemde set zou je idd wat beters bereiken ja, maar dat hebben deze jongens niet. en ze mogen trots zijn op wat ze met hun oud hout hebben weten te bereiken...:EEN KNALFEEST !    
ik was erbij .

----------


## extremebottens

> EEN KNALFEEST !



Hier twijfel ik niet over maar hier op het forum praten we over apparatuur, installaties, luidsprekers, versterkers e.d. en niet over een wel of niet geslaagd feest.

Mijn reactie had dus ook geen betrekking op het feest zelf.

Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat het een super feest was! Maar als die jongens alles tweedehands te koop zouden zetten en een set zullen bouwen/kopen die ik hierboven beschreef dan denk ik dat ze er niet veel geld bij hoeven te leggen (versterkers kunnen ze gewoon houden, kunnen misschien zelfs een paar verkopen).

En dan kunnen ze het volgende feest sneller opbouwen en sneller een goede sound neerzetten.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## rabies

ik moet er misschien even bijvermelden dat het hier om 3 samengevoegde system's gaat. dus spullen verkopen om een "ideale set" te krijgen zit er niet echt in.
maar.... er is altijd nog de p.a.markt, misschien dat ze daar nog wat vinden.

----------


## Decitech

> dit is nog iets extremer. 
> 
> http://84.24.165.193/phpwebgallery/g...jes/czech2.jpg



Dan heb je deze nog niet gezien, is wel nieuwer en van deze tijd, maar ik vraag me af wat ze ermee willen bereiken.


Massadoofmaakmachine
Windturbine

Of gewoon geld teveel?

----------


## ronny

is toch logisch,  dit is gewoon een haardroger :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
2de voordeel is dat je tijdens het feunen(of hoe schrijf je dat) ook nog eens naar een schoon muziekje kunt luisteren :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

allemaal zeer mooi en indrukwekkend, maar als het ook zo klinkt??? :Confused:  

mvg
ronny

----------


## Decitech

Normaal gesproken gaan die cerwin vega's als een trein, dus ik denk als je er 72 neerzet dat het als een sneltrein gaat. Oftewel hard zal het zeker gaan, maar ik vraag me idd af of de combinatie klopt, 72 subs en een stuk minder tops.

----------


## Banned

Dat zal zeker als een sneltrein gaan, daar ben ik ook van overtuigd.

Heb zelf deze kasten gehoord ( alleen de bassen ) toppen ken ik niet.

Dit zijn de Junior earthquake's en de kleinste in hun bas serie en ik moet je zeggen dat ze hard en laag gaan ( ook bij enkel gebruik per kant  ) ik heb ze gehoord met 2 per kant en dat ging vrij hard en laag voor het weinige vermogen wat er op stond.

----------


## Watt Xtra

dit zijn geen junior earthquakes, eerder de t36 of de L36 PE Deze kasten zijn net een slag groter, gaan lager en drukker verder door. Wel erg indrukwekkend op te zien, is net even iets anders dan een line- array!

dan zijn mijn vier kasten ineens een schijntje! toppen heb ik inderdaad ook nog nooit gezien, is dit wel cerwin vega?

----------


## Decitech

> is dit wel cerwin vega?



Op de subs staat duidelijk cerwin vega? En het zijn volgens mij wel de Junior earthquakes 

zie: http://www.cerwinvega.com/products/p...onal/je36.html

----------


## Baszza91

Heren reken ff mee.
1 kast 106 db 1w/1m
2 109 
4 112
8 115
16 118
32 121
64 124 db 1w/1m

Die subsjes hebben een piek van 136 db. Reken maar uit. Dus voor het gemak 64 subs is en piek van 157 db in het laag. En nu de vraag hoe laag gaat het totaal. Per verdubbeling van aantallen (als het een hoorn is) 5hz lager. Dus de subs gaan vanzichzelf al 35hz dus met die set is het precies 0 hertzz (in theorie dan :Big Grin:  (weer het aantal 64 subs genomen)).

Dat is echt een super set. Mss een optie om voor de Mytbuster de Brown Note myth weer is te testen :Big Grin:  .

En wie had het over een KNALfeest. Leuk als je eerst je mixer uitzet en dan pas de versterkerstraat, dan krijg je een leuke ehhhh: plof.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Decitech

En dan hebben we het nog niet over de kerncentrale die achter de stapel speakers staat.

----------


## Baszza91

Vreemd, dat ik en Digitech veel verschillen kwa uitkomst van de het aantal db's :EEK!:  .

Greetzz en cheerss
Edit: hoeveel man zou je met deze set kunnen bespelen? Ik gok een heleboel.

----------


## Decitech

> Vreemd, dat ik en Digitech veel verschillen kwa uitkomst van de het aantal db's .
> 
> Greetzz en cheerss



Excuse Moi, was inderdaad verkeerd aan het denken, lange dag gehad  :Wink:

----------


## Baszza91



----------


## Baszza91

Die had ik nog gevonden. Het is een beetje een rommeltje, weet niet hoe dat komt. Heb van alles geprobeerd maar het kwam nie zoals ik het wouw :Mad:  .
>>edit : harde returns gebruikt, (na iedere IMG op enter drukken!)  >> gerard

Dit wou ik ook nog in de vorige post doen maar dat deed ie niet :Confused:  .
Ik weet niet wat dit is, maar het is wel grootss.
Ik weet dat dit niet helemaal hier thuishoort. Over hoorn gesproken :Big Grin:   :Cool:  

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Decitech

Staat die lantaarnpaal wel veilig bij de 2de foto?  :Big Grin:

----------


## rabies

oow... looney bins. (whats in a name) heb ik is een keertje voor gestaan in oost-duitsland, 3 hoog 4 breed. ik kan je zeggen mijn zippo had het er maar moeilijk mee.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Baszza91

> oow... looney bins. (whats in a name) heb ik is een keertje voor gestaan in oost-duitsland, 3 hoog 4 breed. ik kan je zeggen mijn zippo had het er maar moeilijk mee.



Dan ik de vraag> had jij er ook moeite mee?

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Banned

die loonybins gaan zeker retehard !!!!

Ken je vergelijken met de earthquake kasten beide zijn het folded hoorns ...........

Alleen in de lonnybin wordt de void speaker gebruikt !

Mss een idee om in de earthquakies ook eens een void te stoppen.

----------


## rabies

> Dan ik de vraag> had jij er ook moeite mee?
> 
> Greetzz en cheerss



nee, daar had ik veel te veel plezier voor.... :Wink:

----------


## Watt Xtra

decitech, wanneer je een beetje verstand van CV hebt zul je snel weten dat de T36 en L36 PE ook type kasten zijn van Cerwin vega. Wat ik bedoelde waren de topkasten, stond idd een type fout van "tooen". Kijk goed naar de afmetingen van de kasten, vooral naar de verhoudingen. Hiervan kun je snel zien dat dit vrij diepe kasten zijn, de junior is maar 60 cm diep, de hoogtes van alle hoornkasten zijn ongeveer 90 cm, de grote jongens zijn ook 90 cm diep, op de foto staan duidelijk kasten met een breedte die minder is dan de diepte. hierbij dus duidelijk: dit zijn geen juniors! En geloof mij voor een buiten dingetje gebruik je ook geen junior.

En ja ik kan het weten want heb zowel de B36, als de L36 PE. junior is de opvolger van de B36. Zijn leuke kasten maar gaan niet extreem. de L36 Pe daarintegen gaat heeeeeel Hard en laaag!
wel met feiten komen graag en niet zomaar iets roepen van: "volgens mij!"

----------


## Decitech

Dus wat jij zegt zijn wel feiten, ze zijn dieper dus geen juniors?
Kan jij aan de foto zien dat ze 90 cm hoog zijn? Of dieper zijn? Niet bepaald, de wite plaat zegt al genoeg, identiek aan de juniors.

De grote broertjes van de juniors hebben of een grijze, of een witte met strepen plaat!

Waarom zou je deze kasten niet buiten neerzetten, ook zoiets ook al is het de kleinste versie van de earthquakes dan kunnen ze buiten nog altijd goed presteren, de grotere zijn dezelfde kasten, alleen robuuster maar het principe is excact hetzelfde.

----------


## Watt Xtra

wat jij hier ziet zijn ECHT geen juniors!! Deze kasten die jij hier ziet staan zijn een vorige versie van hetgeen jij nu op de website van CV tegenkomt. Kijk goed naar de voorkanten, let op het logo, tegenwoordig staat het logo onder de naam!! Hiervoor was het zo dat eerst het logo en daarna de naam kwam. Verder een andere FEIT: cerwin vega heeft altijd dezelfde maten aangehouden, namelijk 62 cm en 90 cm. De B36 heeft de maten H90 B62 D62, De L36 en T36 hebben de maten H90, B62, D90 cm. Let nu op de maten van de nieuwe kasten, juist exact hetzelfde, verschil men heeft een 2 tal nieuwe speakers, het logo is veranderd en men kan nu ook gelakte kasten krijgen! 
Oja en dan het ultieme: CV heeft ooit eens een echte Vega bass gebouwd, voor in de bioscoop: dubbel 18" hoorngeladen, kasten waren H62 B190 D90 cm. helaas hier niet zo een foto van. Deze kast is samen uitgekomen met de bioscoop kraker Aardbeving!!

en ik weet redelijk veel van het Cv verhaal, heb een aantal jaren gewerkt bij de toemalige importeur van CV Odeon uit doetinchem. 
Geloof mij maar dat er wel degelijk heel veel verschil tussen de kleine en de grote Vega's zit. Misschien moet je een keer komen luisteren, zul je het verschil wel voelen.

----------


## Decitech

> Geloof mij maar dat er wel degelijk heel veel verschil tussen de kleine en de grote Vega's zit. Misschien moet je een keer komen luisteren, zul je het verschil wel voelen.



Hoor je mij zeggen dat er geen verschil in zit, ik zeg het principe is hetzelfde van de vega bassen. Het verschil zal hem grotendeels zitten in de gebruikte woofers en diepte van de kast etc. Maar het systeem van de kast is hetzelfde en vind het beetje onzinning om dan te gaan zeggen *deze zeg je buiten niet neer* waarom? Omdat het een broertje is van de beste van de beste kast van cerwin ( bijwijze van ). Logisch dat de kleinste versie van die serie het zachtste gaat, minst diep en minste druk geeft maar dat neemt niet weg dat hij als stack niet goed buiten te gebruiken is, en dan concludeer jij wel.

----------


## Watt Xtra

uit eigen ervaringen presteert deze jongen niet echt buiten, terwijl het wel degelijk een hoorn is, waarvan je mag verwachten dat hij toch iets meer zou doen buiten. vandaar dat ik zeg dat hij niet geschikt is voor buiten dingetjes. Uitzonderingen natuurlijk daar gelaten, hij zal het beter doen dan menigeen enkel br 18" kastje. maar deze zet je ook niet buiten neer voor een "drukkende" bass.

----------


## Banned

zo'n kast moet ook niet enkelvoudig gebruiken ! 

Minimaal 2 per kant.

Maar goed of het nu wel of geen junior is op de foto er was veel laag !!!

Vindt die JR ook wel lekker klinken maar de Afterburner slaat echt alles 

Ik vind weinig of geen verschil tussen de JR en Earthquake ( volgens plot gaat de earthquake 5hz lager ) maar dat is niet hoorbaar vindt ik dus zou mijn keus van deze 2 op de JR vallen MAAR de Afterburner scheelt heel veel !!!!!

----------


## Baszza91

Ik kwam er nog een tegen die op mijn space stond :Big Grin:  

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## DJ_OzZ

Kwam cker wel een lekker geluidje uit  :Big Grin:   maar qua uiterlijk is het niet egt uhh netjes, maar togh, lijkt me lekker knallen....

----------


## Baszza91

Hier staan tenminste 12 dezelfde glijbanen. En niet 2 glijbaan van die, 1 w-bin van die 3 basreflex van die etc.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## binarizer

niet zo indrukwekkend als sommige foto's op dit forum, maar wel het freetekno-systeempje van ondergetekende  :Smile:  

Was een feestje in rotterdam. Versterkers waren digitaal geprocessed met een PC-gebaseerd DSP-systeem. En geluid was wel lekker.

Inmiddels hebben we er ten opzichte van de foto nog 4 stuks Cerwin Vega L36's en 4 stuks CV PS-152 (drieweg dubbel 15" full range) bij.


kasten 8 x 18" w-bin, 4 x 15" w-bin, 2 x B36 sub, 2 x 15" top, 2 x 15" mid, JBL-hoorns, Cerwin Vega D32d tops, 
versterkers 3 x Boost 2.4kW, 1 x DAP 2kW, 1 x Yamaha 1.5kW, 1 x Yamaha 700W
Crossover/processing via DSP-kaart in pc en 10 kanaals externe D/A

en ik geloof ECHT niet dat deze basdruk makkelijk met een compact systeem bereikt kan worden ;-)

----------


## beyma

Die "4560" kasten van Fane heb ik ook nog gehad!! 
Heerlijk geluid wat daar uit kwam....... 



*ik droom weer even weg*

----------


## wankel

ik zie toch echt maar 6 x 18" w-bins  :Wink:  

maar heb je misschien wat info over die dsp kaart in je pc? klinkt wel intressant iig

----------


## binarizer

> ik zie toch echt maar 6 x 18" w-bins



*telt nog even na* ... je hebt gelijk, ik deed het uit mijn hoofd maar de speakercollectie verandert nogal eens (foto is een jaar oud of zo en is hard gegaan de laatste tijd)
Goedmakertje: ik vergat de rij van 4 stuks 18" kasten te noemen die bovenop de w-bins lagen  :Big Grin:  (EV speakers erin)





> maar heb je misschien wat info over die dsp kaart in je pc? klinkt wel intressant iig



Is in mijn geval een systeem van 21 SHARC dsp chips van het Duitse Creamware, bestaande uit 1 Scope Professional en 1 Scope Project die met een speciale flatcable op pcb-niveau gelinkt zijn. Via een Adat-lightpipe is het geheel gekoppeld met 1 of 2 stuks externe A/D/A convertors (8 i/o resp 16 i/o afhankelijk van aantal aan te sturen versterkers).
De bijbehorende software laat een volledig vrije routing toe, alsmede alle bekende en onbekende effecten in iedere gewenste configuratie. Volledig zelf bouwen van een effectmodule is desgewenst ook mogelijk via de modulaire synthesizer of de gratis lowlevel development-tool. Dit alles met 3-6 msec latency van input tot output, afhankelijk van de gekozen samplerate. De PC doet overigens verder niks aan rekenwerk, alle noeste arbeid wordt door de SHARC-chips verricht.

Ik experimenteer geregeld met de afstelling van filters, (multiband)dynamics, EQ's etc, meestal met een wireless laptop vanuit de zaal  :Cool:  . Is werkelijk ideaal.

Dit systeem is uiteraard totaal overkill voor een freeparty-systeempje (vooral omdat het in deze configuratie bijzonder prijzig is), ik heb het dan ook normaalgesproken in mijn studio in gebruik waar het dient als virtueel muziekcentrum, host voor DSP-chip gebaseerde synth-engines en rekenkracht voor modulaire geluidswaanzin  :Smile:  

Maar voor het afregelen van een geluidssysteem, alsmede om het onderste uit de kan te halen van een 'samengeraapt zooitje' aan speakers blijkt het ook zeer fijn te zijn.

Ik tip je wel als we weer ergens loos gaan!


foto: generator-powered DSP geweld midden in een bos

----------


## beyma

> ik vergat de rij van 4 stuks 18" kasten te noemen die bovenop de w-bins lagen



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Hmmm, ik bedoelde die kasten  (die heb ik dus gehad) en daar zit/zat zeker geen 18 inch in, maar 15 inch.... in mijn geval waren dat " Seeburg" speakers, geen idee of iemand dat merk kent , maar ze gingen behoorlijk lekker  :Smile:

----------

